# Dremel/Parkside Attachments Lidl



## PeteG (21 Jan 2015)

Does anyone know if these will fit a Dremel?  


[url=http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-...w.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-249 ... l&id=20187[/url]


----------



## NickWelford (21 Jan 2015)

I use them with my dremel.


----------



## blackrodd (21 Jan 2015)

+1
Yep, me too! Rodders


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Jan 2015)

No problem Pete. Go for it.


----------



## Cordy (21 Jan 2015)

Looks interesting
Would they fit an electric drill ?


----------



## Stooby (21 Jan 2015)

Are they any good?


----------



## powertools (21 Jan 2015)

Stooby":1t36daf8 said:


> Are they any good?



The Parkside items sold by Lidl are amazing good quality for the price you pay. I doubt that you would be disappointed.


----------



## PeteG (22 Jan 2015)

Appreciate the replies everyone  I popped in this morning but they only had small packs of each type, £2.49 per pack or two for £4.00. I picked an assortment, six packs in total, and started chatting to another who was also going through them. As he walked towards the tills at the other end of the store, he shouted back that the boxed sets were in a different section. I kept two packs of the little drum sanders, and bought a boxed set as well, a bargain


----------



## Claymore (22 Jan 2015)

I get replacement abrasives for the drum sanders on Ebay they are much cheaper than diy shops etc.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100pcs-1-2-x- ... 2c8fe7fff3 from China but they don't take long to arrive and are just the same quality as all the others.


----------



## scrimper (22 Jan 2015)

Claymore":3m19hfd2 said:


> I get replacement abrasives for the drum sanders on Ebay they are much cheaper than diy shops etc.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100pcs-1-2-x- ... 2c8fe7fff3 from China but they don't take long to arrive and are just the same quality as all the others.



That is really cheap for those, I am a bit concerned about buying direct from China though.


----------



## Claymore (22 Jan 2015)

I buy them all the time and have had no problems.....your right about the prices they are very expensive to buy in UK


----------



## PeteG (23 Jan 2015)

Claymore":1kegdxq3 said:


> I get replacement abrasives for the drum sanders on Ebay they are much cheaper than diy shops etc.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100pcs-1-2-x- ... 2c8fe7fff3 from China but they don't take long to arrive and are just the same quality as all the others.



That's very cheap Brian, and it includes postage! I'll book mark the page


----------



## martinka (23 Jan 2015)

Does anyone else find the little sanding drums often come loose? I've had 3 or 4 mandrels and none seem to tighten up properly. I keep toying with the idea of making one from aluminium, but being a 'gunner' it just one more thing that I am eventually 'gunner' get round to.


----------



## jonluv (23 Jan 2015)

I think the problem I had with the sanding bands coming loose was caused by buying the bands from dozens of different sources and having dozens of different mandrels.

Started buying the bands in 100's from China and 2 mandrels are included in the pack, so threw all old Mandrels away-- problem solved


John


----------



## redalpha3 (23 Jan 2015)

Just bought some Lidl mini-drill attachments myself. I'm starting to think I may be easily-led.


----------

